# Game Thread: NBA Finals: Game 2: Detroit Pistons @ San Antonio Spurs



## DetBNyce

<center>







</center>

*San Antonio leads the series 1-0*


<center> @ 
*(2) San Antonio Spurs (H: 38-3 R: 21-20) vs. (2) Detroit Pistons (H: 32-9 R: 22-19) *


<center>*Probable Starters:*


*Nazr Mohammed l Tim Duncan l Bruce Bowen l Manu Ginobli l Tony Parker*

*vs.*

*Ben Wallace l Rasheed Wallace l Tayshaun Prince l Richard Hamilton l Chauncey Billups*

Click on Picture to View Profile</center>








Team Roster l Team Stats 







Team Roster l Team Stats


<center>:bball: Basketballboards.net NBA Playoffs forum :bball: </center>

<center>:bball: Basketballboards.net San Antonio Spurs forum :bball:</center>

<center>:bball: ESPN series Home Page :bball:</center>

I missed the 4th quarter of game 1 (fell asleep) so I'm not as enlightened to what we shouold do in game 2 to get us closer to winning, ut from what I saw we have to rebound better and our low post players have to play a whole lot better in every aspect of the game.


----------



## kamego

The key to this game for the Pistons is scoring. We need to come out and let be Rip. If we score more then 85 points I believe we can win this game.


----------



## P33r~

I'll summarise what i said we need in the first game thread.

1. Get on the glass, it wasn't helped by fatigue but we can't blame everything on that. We didn't even attempt to box out sometimes. The frontcourt, especially Ben, needs to do their jobs.

2. Rip needs to move without the ball and fight through those screens rather than going one on one against Bowen. Bowen plays great man to man defense but he also did a great job of luring Hamilton into Duncan and Nazr. Rip just needs to do what he does best.

3. When Prince guards Ginobili, he needs to play him for the drive EVERY TIME. Best way to stop Manu is to stop him from getting past you in the first place... even when Prince pushed him into Ben and Sheed, he scored over them. Prince cant continue doing that the way Bowen drives Rip to Duncan. Unlike Rip, Ginobili excels in that kind of play.

4. Give Sheed the ball and let him attack Duncan. At least attempt to get him into foul trouble if its difficult to score on him, though Sheed does a great offensive job on Duncan as anyone.

5. Billups should post up on Parker even more.

6. Shot missing open shots! Prince, Mcdyess that's you!

7. Arroyo needs to stop dribbling out the shotblock and pull out his assist per minute.


----------



## irishfury

Play with heart....
Don't let manu go up easy at all if it take barrel rollilng him type like foul.....
And coaching some line ups last game stunk that is all


----------



## hirschmanz

I've been thinking nonstop since watching game 1, and I have come to the following conclusion:
Even if the pistons lose this game, they will win game 6 and game 7 (if necessary) because the pistons PA announcer is way, way, way better than the spurs PA announcer. Once the spurs hear the energy of the final countdown, they won't be able to go back to texas and play with any sort of heart.


----------



## ChrisWoj

I firmly believe the Pistons missed Kamego's support. Without his 250 posts per game thread (p/gt), they were helpless out there. Kamego, get back on the ball man!


-Chris.


----------



## kamego

I went to palace vision lol i am trying to support the team any way i can if i don't go again, I will post the play by play


----------



## Brian.

It really comes down to getting Sheed the damn ball. From today's free press



> Check out the numbers for the playoffs this season.
> 
> When Rasheed takes at least 13 shots, the Pistons are 9-1.
> 
> When he takes 12 or fewer, the Pistons are 3-6.


Other than that rip missed a few easy layups and the pistons had trouble with FT's we get that stuffed corrected and its a lot closer of a game or a pistons win.


----------



## Copper

Tay needs to step up offensively and be assertive, He is the X factor for this series cause the Spurs have no one that can guard him. Tay and Sheed must lead the way.


----------



## DetBNyce

Tay hasn't been himself since he hurt his ankle up against the Pacers. I don't really see him hobbling so I don't know what his deal is. Whatever the case may be though he needs to suck it up and play like he has all year.


----------



## ian

Chauncey needs to be assertive. Whether it's breaking the defender down and passing, or getting it quickly to Sheed, or nailing 3s, he needs to play an all-around, solid game. If Sheed won't post up, make him post up


----------



## kamego

I will do play by play tonight for everyone who can't see the game live. So let's try and break a record for most posts on a GT


----------



## kamego

ok i put my 16k points down on the pistons tonight  let's get this thing started


----------



## kamego

Piston's Starters
Prince
Ben
Rasheed
Rip
Billups


----------



## kamego

SA's starters
Duncan
Manu
Paker
Bowen
Mohammad


----------



## blueeclipse

Their announcer is horrible...........man I can't wait till this gets back to Detroit so Mason can bless the mic........Buh Buh Buh Ben [email protected][email protected][email protected]!$$$!AAAALLLLLACE


----------



## kamego

Tip off Time

Ben verus Mohammad


----------



## kamego

SA wins the tip


----------



## kamego

Manu hits the 3 to start the game


----------



## kamego

Prince misses the jumper from 15 feet


----------



## kamego

Paker hits the runner 
0-5


----------



## kamego

Billups takes the ball to the hole and Mohammad rebounds


----------



## kamego

Bowen hits the open 3
0-8


----------



## kamego

Sheed hits the 13 footer over Duncan
2-8


----------



## kamego

Bowen shots off the glass and misses
rebound goes out of bounds off of detroit


----------



## kamego

blocking foul call called on rasheed


----------



## kamego

SA throws it away
Billups throws it away
Prince called for goaltending
2-10


----------



## kamego

Prince misses the 15 footer
Rasheed rebounds


----------



## kamego

Rasheed misses the 15 footer
Prince called for the loose ball foul


----------



## kamego

Mohammad shots and is fouled by Ben

Detroit's 3rd team foul with 8:34 to go in the quarter


----------



## kamego

Mohammad hits the first 2-11


----------



## Lope31

Nothing smbolizes my hatred for starting as piss poorly as we have than the announcer in the Spurs stadium. I suggest kill him.


----------



## kamego

Mohammad misses the second
out of bounds off of Manu


----------



## kamego

Rasheed misses the floater
duncan rebounds


----------



## kamego

Paker misses the 18 footer
Rip rebounds


----------



## kamego

Ben gets the easy jam from underneath
4-11


----------



## kamego

Bowen misses the 3


----------



## kamego

Prince misses the 10 foot jumper
Rasheed stuffs the put back
6-11


----------



## kamego

Mohammad dunks and is fouled 6-13

Prince's 2nd foul


----------



## kamego

Mohammad hits the free throw 6-14


----------



## kamego

Ben hits from underneath
8-14


----------



## kamego

SA calls a timeout with the ball

SA 14
Det 8

6:22 to go in the first


----------



## P33r~

Refs are EXTREMELY touchy with the whistles tonight. That foul sending Prince to the bench might cost us. I dont think Prince even touched Nazr but the Spurs get the benefit of doubt at home.


----------



## froggyvk

So Prince fouls Mohammed on his dunk and Ben isn't fouled on his dunk attempt? 4 team fouls already, and 2 on Prince, ridiculous.


----------



## kamego

All 3 ref's are differant from last time.

Duncan hits the layup foul called on Rip

Team's 5th foul


----------



## kamego

Duncan hits the free throw


8-17


----------



## kamego

Rasheed goes to the hole and Duncan fouls him
Rasheed goes to the line for 2


----------



## kamego

Rasheed misses the first


----------



## kamego

Rasheed hits the 2nd
9-17


----------



## kamego

Horry misses the 20 footer
Ben Rebounds


----------



## kamego

Rip hits the 15 foot jumper
11-17


----------



## kamego

Duncan puts it on the floor and is fouled by Rip
Rip's 2nd foul


----------



## kamego

Duncan hits the first free throw
11-18


----------



## kamego

Duncan hits the 2nd
11-19

Rip comes out of the game
Prince comes back in with 2 fouls arleady


----------



## kamego

Prince gets the ball down low and is fouled by Horry


----------



## kamego

Hunter hits the 6 foot jumper
13-19


----------



## kamego

Horry misses the 3
Billups rebounds


----------



## kamego

Rasheed turns around on Horry and misses
Hunter rebounds shots misses and is fouled by Paker


----------



## kamego

Hunter hits the first throw 14-19


----------



## kamego

Hunter misses the 2nd Horry rebounds

Paker takes it the length of the court and scores while being fouled by Billups
14-21


----------



## kamego

Parker misses the free throw
Ben rebounds


----------



## kamego

Dice misses the open 16 foot jumper
it goes out of bounds

Rasheed is out of the game while Dice is in


----------



## kamego

Offensive foul called on Mohammad (illegal screen on Billups)


----------



## kamego

Dice hits the turn around over Mohammad
16-21


----------



## kamego

Dice called for a foul, Mohmmad to the line


----------



## kamego

Mohammad hits the first 16-22


----------



## kamego

Mohammad hits the 2nd 16-23


----------



## kamego

Ben misses the layup
Ben rebounds the miss
Ben shoots and is fouled by Manu
Shot didn't score he shots 2


----------



## kamego

Ben misses the first


----------



## kamego

Ben misses the 2nd out of bounds off of detroit


----------



## kamego

Horry hits the easy layup 16-25


----------



## kamego

LB calls the timeout


----------



## P33r~

We have to get back on D when they recover from the double team. On the offensive side, Prince seems to be doubled every time he gets the ball. Spread the floor.

Ben has to go up for the dunk. Dont put in some pansy layup which you love to miss.


----------



## kamego

Billups turns it over


----------



## kamego

Parker misses the jumper
Prince rebounds


----------



## kamego

Billups misses SA runs the court
Manu hits the 3
16-28


----------



## kamego

Dice goes past Mohammad and misses the layup
Billups rebounds
Hunter hits from 9 feet
18-28


----------



## kamego

Horry turns the ball over

Arroyo and Rip come back into the game


----------



## kamego

Rip airballs the jumper Barry rebounds


----------



## kamego

Horry is fouled by arroyo
Horry shots 2 free throws


----------



## kamego

Horry hits the 1st


----------



## kamego

Horry hits the 2nd
18-30
Arroyo Dice Hunter Rasheed Rip in the game


----------



## kamego

Off the ball foul called on Manu his 2nd


----------



## kamego

Rip to the line for 2


----------



## kamego

Rip misses the first free throw

Ham comes into the game for Arroyo


----------



## kamego

Rip hits the 2nd
19-30


----------



## kamego

Hunter steals and runs the floor
Hunter misses the layup
Ham misses the put back


----------



## kamego

*End of the 1st*

Detroit 19
San Antonio 30


----------



## P33r~

What is that now, 20 missed open layups?


----------



## Lope31

We're supposed to watch this team...why?


----------



## kamego

Foul Update
Rip 2
Prince 2
Billups 1
Ben 1
Rasheed 1
Arroyo 1
Dice 1

Manu 2
Parker 1
Duncan 1
Mohammad 1
Horry 1


----------



## kamego

Lope31 said:


> We're supposed to watch this team...why?



Because the Tigers already lost this afternoon


----------



## kamego

P33r~ said:


> What is that now, 20 missed open layups?


I can hit those shots, they should sign me


----------



## kamego

Arroyo Rasheed Hunter Rip Dice start the quarter


----------



## kamego

Dice hits the turnaround
21-30


----------



## kamego

Bowen misses off the glass
Duncan taps in the put back
21-32


----------



## kamego

Rasheed hits the 13 footer
23-32


----------



## kamego

Udrih drives all the way and misses the layup


----------



## kamego

Arroyo calls his own number and hits the jumper
25-32


----------



## kamego

Rasheed steals
Rip misses the layup
SA runs the court
Duncan hits the layup
25-34


----------



## kamego

Horry steals the inbound
Horry misses the 3
Horry steals the ball from Detroit
SA misses rebound out of bounds off of Duncan


----------



## kamego

Arroyo turns it over
Barry runs the court and hits the layup
25-36


----------



## kamego

Dice misses the turnarond
Bowen rebounds


----------



## kamego

Barry misses the 3
Mohammad rebounds and is called for traveling

timeout on the court


----------



## kamego

To say this isn't going well is an understatement lol


----------



## P33r~

I cant watch this at this point. Our offense is non existant. Our defense is non existant. We get outrebounded. We turn the ball over and make Horry look like a superstar. We cant get back on transition. We're missing open layups. Can we do anything more wrong?? 

We're lucky to only be down 11.


----------



## kamego

Don't forget we worked Rip and Prince into foul trouble lol


----------



## kamego

Dice with the big dunk
27-36


----------



## kamego

Duncan hits the 17 footer
27-38


----------



## kamego

Prince to Dice for the ally oop layup but it misses
Dice rebounds
and misses

6th shot missed from under 3 feet by Detroit


----------



## kamego

Duncan misses the jumper
Billups rebounds


----------



## kamego

Billups turns it over


----------



## kamego

Duncan shoots and is fouled by Rasheed

2 shots for Duncan


----------



## kamego

Duncan hits the first 27-39


----------



## kamego

Ducan hits the 2nd 27-40


----------



## kamego

Rip misses the 16 footer
Dice hits the put back
29-40


----------



## kamego

Parker hits the layup
29-42


----------



## kamego

Bowen called for an off the ball foul


----------



## kamego

Dice comes out and Rasheed comes back in


----------



## kamego

Billups misses the turn around 10 footer
Manu rebounds


----------



## kamego

horry hits the open 3
29-45


----------



## kamego

LB calls the timeout very quickly


----------



## kamego

It's time for Darko to come in already geez we are playing so bad it's not even funny


----------



## P33r~

This makes us look like we were playing well in the fourth quarter last game. Credit to San Antonio but most of it is self inflicted.


----------



## Lope31

I played in a game like this once. Of course it was in grade 9. This is awful. We think we're keeping up with them, even in this 'helter skelter' type game, but really we're not. So many brutal shots. So many brutal passes.


----------



## kamego

Tony Parker is called for a foul


----------



## kamego

Rasheed misses the turnaround
horry rebounds


----------



## kamego

Manu hits the fadaway
29-47


----------



## kamego

Rip goes to the hole and misses
Horry rebounds
Rasheed steals and dunks
31-47


----------



## kamego

Manu hits the layup
31-49


----------



## kamego

Prince is blocked and saves it to Rasheed
Billups hits the floater
33-39

Billups now has points yay


----------



## kamego

Horry takes Prince to the hole and scores
33-51


----------



## kamego

Ben hits the layup and is fouled by Horry
35-51


----------



## kamego

Ben makes the free throw
36-51


----------



## kamego

tv timeout on the floor

SA 51
De 36
3:15 to play in the 2nd

Billups + Rip + Prince = 5 total points


----------



## P33r~

We're resorting to going to Ben for our offense. Oh well it still works better than the offense we've been pulling so far. Prince especially is a non factor in this game he needs to be more aggressive.


----------



## kamego

Those fouls really took Prince out of his game. We need to get this game around 10 points if we want to make this anything sort of a miracle 2nd half.


----------



## kamego

Bowen misses the 3
Hunter rebounds


----------



## kamego

Dice takes Duncan to the hole and hits the layup
38-51


----------



## kamego

Bowen misses the 3
Rip rebounds


----------



## kamego

Dice to Billups for a deep 2
40-51


----------



## ChrisWoj

Dead tired. bad day. And this is what I walk in to watch... *sigh*


----------



## kamego

Duncan takes Dice to the foul and misses but is fouled by Dice


----------



## kamego

Duncan misses the first


----------



## kamego

Duncan makes the 2nd
40-52


----------



## kamego

Billups is fouled by Horry trying to quick trap
non-shooting


----------



## kamego

24 second shot clock violation on the pistons


----------



## kamego

Bowen drives and scores
40-54


----------



## kamego

Dice hits the jumper
42-54


----------



## kamego

Parker drives and scores
42-56


----------



## kamego

Horry steals the inbound pass and calls a timeout


----------



## kamego

SA ball with 16.7 seconds to play and no shot clock


----------



## kamego

Ham comes in for Rip


----------



## Lope31

Please excuse my occasional absences. I just can't seem to find the strength to tear myself away from my Canadian History Independent Study essay...at least it's more interesting.


----------



## kamego

another timeout taken on the court


----------



## kamego

Lope31 said:


> Please excuse my occasional absences. I just can't seem to find the strength to tear myself away from my Canadian History Independent Study essay...at least it's more interesting.


I would watch the Tigers but they already played...I would watch the Shock but they already played


----------



## kamego

Manu is fouled why shooting by Hunter with 2.5 seconds to go in the half


----------



## kamego

Manu hits the first
42-57


----------



## P33r~

We should just get our announcer ready for Game 3 :laugh:


----------



## kamego

Prince in for Ham
Manu hits the 2nd
42-58


----------



## kamego

Billups misses the half courter to end the half


----------



## kamego

*Halftime*
SA 58
DE 42


----------



## kamego

Foul Update
Rip 2
Rasheed 2
Prince 2
Dice 2
Billups 1
Ben 1
Arroyo 1
Hunter 1

Manu 2
Parker 2
Horry 2
Mohammad 2
Duncan 1
Bowen 1


----------



## kamego

Billups + Prince + Rip = 7 total points 4 TOs on a combined 3 of 15 shooting


----------



## kamego

Piston player of the half is Dice
13 minutes 12 points on 6 of 11 shooting 3 rebounds 1 assist 2 TOs


----------



## P33r~

Sheed has been better offensively but his defense on Duncan is nowhere near as good as it was in Game 1. Dice has been the only bright spot for us this half. On the other hand, i think every single Spurs player has torched us this half. We need a miracle to get going.


----------



## thrillhouse

just walked in, i know the score is not good but what is the story?


----------



## PacersguyUSA

LMAO @ offensive goaltending on Ben W.


----------



## P33r~

WHAT THE ****!!! A TECHNICAL??? Just as things start going well for us ****ing Joey Crawford and his power hungry antics!!! Please let us get just one point!


----------



## thrillhouse

are the spurs this good defensively or have we just forgotten how to shoot?


----------



## kamego

we forgot to shot and i am taking the night off i did enough play by play it's not helping tonight lol


----------



## Lope31

This. Sucks.


----------



## P33r~

Both. Their defense has been great but i've lost count of the amount of open layups/dunks/shots.

I've calmed down a bit after that technical. But geez that kept the momentum in SA favour. We were beginning to lock down defensively, and now here comes the Spurs.


----------



## kamego

i say we put darko in


----------



## Lope31

kamego said:


> we forgot to shot and i am taking the night off i did enough play by play it's not helping tonight lol


You'll just have to play by play harder! :curse: Now I don't mean just half-assedly report who did what and when. I'm talking, getting down and dirty and typing like you mean it! I want to see some enthusiasm! Use some CAPITALS FOR GOD SAKES! Exclamation marks! Anything. As a contributor to this board you need to bring your A game. This is the Finals, look at how far we've come. Are you honestly willing to let it all slip away? This effort is embarassing...


----------



## ChrisWoj

Darko is for when we're WINNING.

Hel-lo.


----------



## Lope31

Check out my signature and vote for the BBB.Net's All Time Video Game Tournament.


----------



## P33r~

Lope31 said:


> You'll just have to play by play harder! :curse: Now I don't mean just half-assedly report who did what and when. I'm talking, getting down and dirty and typing like you mean it! I want to see some enthusiasm! Use some CAPITALS FOR GOD SAKES! Exclamation marks! Anything. As a contributor to this board you need to bring your A game. This is the Finals, look at how far we've come. Are you honestly willing to let it all slip away? This effort is embarassing...


:laugh:

Damn Spurs just won't stop getting into us. We work our *** off for baskets on one end with an and1 and then they just cut it back with a three pointer on the other end. Damn. Clamp up on D.


----------



## Lope31

Making up pointless rants and my essay are the only things keeping me sane right now...


----------



## thrillhouse

we need to continue getting stops


----------



## P33r~

Down to an 8 point lead!! Billups and Hamilton on fire! We can still take this! This is where the Pistons show their championship poise.


----------



## P33r~

Damn. That 3pointer by Bowen has just about sealed it for them.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

I thought Game 1 was the worst the Pistons could possibly play....I was wrong....San Antonio is a lot better than I thought they were


----------



## P33r~

And Arroyo is injured. Things could not look worse. At least we are finally coming back home.


----------



## sliver

words cannot describe how disappointed i am in tayshaun prince's play so far this series. Its almost as if he doesn't want to win enough. He's not treating this series like the finals, and while 1-7 shooting is terrible enough, he isn't playing up to his usual par on defense. I'll credit ginobili for playing with a lot of hustle and heart these couple of games, but by just watching the games on tv all year instead of looking at the stats, its obvious prince is capable of doing a much better job on ginobili.

same goes for the rest of the team. We need to get back to team ball - offense AND defense. how many times did i see chauncey or rip dribble into the paint and try to chuck up a circus shot when there were 3 defenders already there and tayshaun or rasheed was wide open outside? how many times were we late in rotating on defense? I'm just so frustrated. those technical fouls were especially frustrating to watch...what happened to our championship poise? I hope the pistons go home and watch this game on tape about three times over and rewind and review every stupid mental mistake they made tonight. and learn from them.


----------



## kamego

Lope31 said:


> You'll just have to play by play harder! :curse: Now I don't mean just half-assedly report who did what and when. I'm talking, getting down and dirty and typing like you mean it! I want to see some enthusiasm! Use some CAPITALS FOR GOD SAKES! Exclamation marks! Anything. As a contributor to this board you need to bring your A game. This is the Finals, look at how far we've come. Are you honestly willing to let it all slip away? This effort is embarassing...


that was a funny post and I had to laugh lol


----------



## kamego

ChrisWoj said:


> Darko is for when we're WINNING.
> 
> Hel-lo.



Darko is for whenever time. If the game is more then 20 points either way he should automatically go check himself in.


----------



## froggyvk

Meh.


----------



## TheRoc5

i hope arroyo gets better and look forward to gm3


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Ben and Tayshaun need to step up.....If Ben doesnt want to get his head in the game let McDyess start....Tayshaun needs to stop being a pansy and go to the damn basket...


----------



## Copper

This is truly Basketball at its worst. They look like a team that was just happy to get back to the finals. This is not the team I am proud to be a fan of, they dont look like they have any heart or gameplan. They have either given up on LB? or he is being so outcoached it isnt even funny. Ive run out of ways to defend myself at work.


----------



## charlz

insane game by <b>Ben Wallace</b> today 5 blocks 3 steals are all that showed on the board but he was the only Piston who forced his will on the spurs in the first 1/2 and the rest caught on after he held the fort.


----------

